# Cliques in MBTI High



## xksxwx (Nov 25, 2015)

Student President-ENTJ
Queen Bee-EFJ
Populars-ESF
Player-ESTP
Slut-ESFP
Prep-ENJ
Jock-ESTP
Cheerleader-ESF
Bully-ESJ
Gangster-ESP
Troublemaker-ETP
Class Clown-ENTP
Tomboy-ISTP
Girly Girl-SFJ
Girly Boy-NF
Formal-ISTJ
Teachers Pet-SJ
Normal-ISJ
Nice-SFJ
Shy-IF
Weird-NFP
Skater-ISP
Scene-ENFP
Punk-ISFP
Hipster-ISF
Hippie-IFP
Emo-INFP
Goth-INF
Artsy-IFP
Musicals-INF
Nerd-INTJ
Geek-INTP
Gamer-INT
Foreigner-INF
Invisible-INFJ
Wannabe-INF
Druggie-IFP
Loser-INP
Outcast-INFP
Anti Social-INT


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

xksxwx said:


> Girly Boy-NF
> Shy-IF
> Goth-INF
> Musicals-INF
> ...


Yea, p much

Best Supporting in _Little Shop of Horrors_


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

Populars would be any ESxx types since most of them are social butterflies. Bullies are ESTx types. I also think ENFJs are often the teachers pets, and to a lesser degree ESFJs. These are usually the kids who somehow manage to balance good grades with an active social life and like a thousand extracurriculars. Class clowns could be any ENxP types, I couldve been more of a class clown pero I cared too much about my grades


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

xksxwx said:


> Weird-NFP
> Hippie-IFP
> Emo-INFP
> Wannabe-INF
> ...


Me.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

> Geek-INTP
> Gamer-INT
> Loser-INP
> Anti Social-INT


Yeah! I'm anti-social, loser and a geek! Just lovin' my life right now.


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

This is funny.
Though, my ISFP sister was a barefoot outdoors-women/loner.
My ESFP husband was Popular/Jock.
I was friends with a few people from every group.... I was voted "Most Friendliest". Often called weird for fitting in everywhere, nobody ever bullied/messed with me. 
The "sluts" or girls who had a lot of partners were ENFJ and ESTP.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Anyone else notice how the difference between emo and goth is literally the difference between 4w3 and 4w5?


----------



## Pangelicus (Mar 26, 2015)

As enfp 4w3 I was a social butterfly. If there was a group I wasn't welcome in, I felt excluded and I charmed them until I was welcome. Sometimes on walking into the common room I said hello to about 4 different cliques and then sat with another one, after playing soccer outside with another one.

Music and art can be more of an Fi thing - so musicals or bands FP, art FP.


----------



## Supplant3r (Oct 24, 2015)

These are surprisingly accurate. Lol


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

Greasers (AKA these people):








xSTP


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

Invisible. So true haha. I was like that one weird friend who had one friend in a number of "cliques" but i was never REALLY part of one haha


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

AllMyFriendsAreDead said:


> This is funny.
> Though, my ISFP sister was a barefoot outdoors-women/loner.
> My ESFP husband was Popular/Jock.
> I was friends with a few people from every group.... I was voted "Most Friendliest". Often called weird for fitting in everywhere, nobody ever bullied/messed with me.
> The "sluts" or girls who had a lot of partners were ENFJ and ESTP.


Guy ESTPs were bullies in my school :c ESFPs were party girls. ESFJs were the popular but really friendly religious girls.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

xksxwx said:


> Hippie-IFP
> Artsy-IFP


Definitely!



xksxwx said:


> Shy-IF


Yeah, at first at least.



xksxwx said:


> Hipster-ISF


Kinda...



xksxwx said:


> Skater-ISP
> Punk-ISFP


No, not really.



xksxwx said:


> Druggie-IFP


Definitely not, lol!


----------



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

Lol, what if an INFJ (me) fitted into both the INFJ cliques and the ENP ones lol
I am the nice,popular, troublemaker, artsy and kind of a girly boy haha although i am the controversial popular, people know my name and stuff, but i am part of the group that everyone (even the popular,queen bee,jocks,whatever) wants kind of be part of. We aren't the "poppy pop" clique of the school, but no one can really just join the group because we are really close/united. And the pop/jock guys kinda pisses off a little. They are real douchrbags haha and also because we are very friendly to people from all cliques.

Edit 1: Duuuude, what the fuck is up with me and my phome? This is full of typos...


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

I was a punky nerd band geek. Band geeks were part of the elite at my high school. Even those of us who were almost completely unknown outside of band because we skipped a grade and didn't hang out with anyone because we were honestly pretty annoying.

My husband was basically the popular guy no one could hate because he was also genuinely nice. He's an ENTP.


----------



## Supplant3r (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm still in high school and I'm probably on the more nerdy side, but I am class vice president.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Eh wrong

I was not a jock in highschool (as a kid yes like as far as street sports in the neighborhood)

But no actually in highschool I largely was associated with the arts and debate. 
Likely why... I grew in an NT/NF parent household. 

I did beg to be put in hockey but my mother rattled off stats on injuries and said no lol I have to chuckle about that. 

Things I randomly joined in highschool...
Art Club
Speech/Debate
Drama
Pageants
Cheerleading
I was in a few writing conferences in junior high
Snowboarding & Rollerblading I did all the time in middle school however they were not team sports

I actually grew up in a family that mocked athletics and athletes as far as team sports and inherently developed that same sarcastic pretentious attitude my parents had for it all myself as a teen as I was not involved myself with team sport. 

Things I did seem to resemble tho in some stereotypes I encountered reading...
I was a delinquent who failed out of highschool and spent a heavy portion of it partying, getting suspended, and challenging authority for fun. I think I very likely was a case of what repressed Se very likely looks like.

Now my ESTP daughter she is a healthy example of fostered Se. I recognized young she had an abundance of energy and to keep her active. She is athletic. But she is also smart and in the arts too. Shes a singer, dancer, and she just made it to her district spelling B, and is on the honor roll. I see her as likely a good example of fostered Se and healthy STP growth. In which case shes very well rounded as she has had me to foster her Se, but she just like myself has outside family of intellects and idealists to keep her out side the box. And on her toes. I used to not think of Taylor Swift as ESTP until I actually recognized how much my daughter was like her which is very all american girl. As in wearing many hats. 





Point I actually spot STPs easily now and I notice they come in different forms, jocks, rebels, for example are often both likely ESTP often. And they are different socially how they will appear. Then theres the ESTP who do wear many hats like my daughter. 


Yeah I know this was a fun thread for kicks but I still wanted to add my two cents. 

Many jocks are frequently ESFP, ESFJ, ENTJ, ESTJ ENFJ for starters as well all their introvert siblings. Also I think many people mistake ESFPs in stereotype as ESTP


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

AllMyFriendsAreDead said:


> The "sluts" or girls who had a lot of partners were ENFJ and ESTP.


Yeah me and my ENFJ friend still get dates easy :wink:
Guys love her NFJness (I have no idea why the fuck guys like me honestly I would think I would scare the shit out of them honestly). 

Ok well carry on.


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

xksxwx said:


> Gangster-ESP
> Tomboy-ISTP
> Weird-NFP
> Goth-INF
> ...


I guess I fit these


----------



## kinkaid (Jan 26, 2016)

"Anti Social-INT"

Not sure if you meant antisocial or *asocial* here. 

Antisocial is related to more criminal, violent or destructive acts. 

asocial is a lack of interest in being social.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

xksxwx said:


> Geek-INTP
> Gamer-INT
> Anti Social-INT


OK, yes, I can see these.



xksxwx said:


> Loser-INP


Hey! I wasn't _that_ bad! I mean, I showered! Every day, even!



> Player-ESTP
> Jock-ESTP
> Gangster-ESP
> Troublemaker-ETP


"Jock" fits my ESTP sister (she got into a prestigious university on the strength of her athletic skills), but everything else? Naw. Especially not player. She's extremely straightforward and has no patience for social games. She actually talks so much like @SensationalCinnamon writes that it is both amusing and eerie reading her posts.


----------



## FlyingMango (Oct 28, 2015)

you guys really acting like us ISTPs dont do good in sports


----------



## Yukeetah (Jun 9, 2015)

xksxwx said:


> Teachers Pet-SJ
> Normal-ISJ
> Nice-SFJ
> Shy-IF
> Hipster-ISF


This is so true, except for the hipster one. I take that as an insult.


----------



## SystemEater (Aug 5, 2012)

All types that INTP could classify as:
Geek, Gamer, Loser, Outcast

Yeah, well, pretty much.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

AllMyFriendsAreDead said:


> I was voted "Most Friendliest". Often called weird for fitting in everywhere


"Most Likely to Be on Broadway" even though I actually didn't enjoy theatre-- it was just something I was good at, didn't make me terribly nervous, and got me an "in" with some fun people.

"Biggest Groupie" in band, even though I wasn't in the marching band (they nominated me for a superlative even though I didn't play an instrument, but did help out).

"Biggest Mooch" in show choir. xD They gave me that award as a surprise because I always joked about how shamelessly I accepted free stuff and embraced my lack of money!

　

I also got along with everyone. People in the popular crowd would often soften their views of unpopular kids around me and be willing to talk about their merits (even if they'd still have a strain of judgment against these unpopular kids, fundamentally).

I considered myself "Everyone's Buddy But Nobody's Friend"


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

SensationalCinnamon said:


> Yeah me and my ENFJ friend still get dates easy :wink:
> Guys love her NFJness (I have no idea why the fuck guys like me honestly I would think I would scare the shit out of them honestly).
> 
> Ok well carry on.


I think ENFJ/ESTP chicks pose a challenge.... and some guys like that. 
:happy:


----------



## LostScrew (Jun 26, 2015)

I imagine since school is structured differently where I live, cultural dissonance is to blame here, but I never had to deal with any of this 'clique' stuff in my life since everyone in my classrooms were always generally close knit and there was seldom any segregation between the social groups. Only certain degrees preference at best. I was going to say something about how happy I am for not having to deal with that kind of stuff much but...

In hindsight, even in such a near utopian environment, I _still _ended up a total loner.

Ffs.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Mh. The invisible clique. 

"Those over there are the jocks, then the goth kids, the druggies, the _invisibles_..." So... painfully normal to the point where they aren't even noticed anymore? Do they like to hide a lot? Eat lunch in the back of the woods instead of the cafeteria? Group of loners (defying the definition of a loner)? Postloners? 

Teacher pet is my favorite clique though. Dat radar bringing them together.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

SensationalCinnamon said:


> Yeah me and my ENFJ friend still get dates easy :wink:
> Guys love her NFJness (I have no idea why the fuck guys like me honestly I would think I would scare the shit out of them honestly).
> 
> Ok well carry on.


Returning to this, but that is one thing that always puzzled me about my ESTP sister. She always had a boyfriend (and not short-term, serial relationships, actual boyfriends). She's not just abrasive and loud, she's also 5'10" and has the shoulders and muscles of a Viking battle maiden (she would have made a great swimmer). Meanwhile, I was fairly quiet and inoffensive (and smaller) and didn't get my first boyfriend until I was in college. It seemed to go very much against what Hollywood would have us believe about what guys want and what scares them. I guess in reality they want abrasive ESTP Valkyries! (And I present those characteristics as not negative, I admire my sister.)

Eventually she married an ISTJ coast guard officer who jogs several miles every morning and wants to open a butcher shop. They are a match made in heaven.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

SilverKelpie said:


> Returning to this, but that is one thing that always puzzled me about my ESTP sister. She always had a boyfriend (and not short-term, serial relationships, actual boyfriends). She's not just abrasive and loud, she's also 5'10" and has the shoulders and muscles of a Viking battle maiden (she would have made a great swimmer). Meanwhile, I was fairly quiet and inoffensive (and smaller) and didn't get my first boyfriend until I was in college. It seemed to go very much against what Hollywood would have us believe about what guys want and what scares them. I guess in reality they want abrasive ESTP Valkyries! (And I present those characteristics as not negative, I admire my sister.)
> 
> Eventually she married an ISTJ coast guard officer who jogs several miles every morning and wants to open a butcher shop. They are a match made in heaven.


I think alot of guys like variety and different kinds of women. Guys used to debate on my INFJ sis & I. With the surface stereotype pf good girl for her, and bad girl for me, lol. It always amused me because they had us right on the surface, but they underestimated how much of a bad girl she could be and how much of a good girl I could be behind closed doors. 

Oh I never took anything you said in a bad way it was interesting reading your comments relating it from knowing your sister. 

Thats interesting on your sisters build I can see why you would be thinking hmm wtf. Meshed with an ESTP personality wondering where she is attracting so many from.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Class Clown: ExxP
Druggies: IxxP
Emos/Tortured Souls: IxFP
Goody Two-Shoes: xSFJ
Badass: ESTP


Most jock assholes I knew were xSTJ's actually. Stuck-up, thinks that because they're on the _lacrosse_ team of all things that makes them better than anyone else. STP's were more of the class clown, cool tough guy sort of people.


----------

